# water softener drain



## Plumber_Pete (Jun 22, 2008)

How much volume does a softener put out during backflush? I have one I may need to drain outside.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

You really want a vented drain. Dumping water outside is a big no-no here. Indirect waste the softner hose into it. I would guess backwash at maybe 7 gpm on a residential unit?

I usually waste them to a 2" p-trap that is vented of course with a 24" riser out the top of it to keep it from over-spilling. Don't forget your air-gap.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> You really want a vented drain. Dumping water outside is a big no-no here. Indirect waste the softner hose into it. I would guess backwash at maybe 7 gpm on a residential unit?
> 
> I usually waste them to a 2" p-trap that is vented of course with a 24" riser out the top of it to keep it from over-spilling. Don't forget your air-gap.


Thanks for this answer. I was wondering this myself recently, most I see around here just run outside but it doesn't seem very professional.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I have in dire circumstances indirect wasted them to a mop sink. Perfectly legal here.

 Don't forget , remove that damn hose adaptor and throw it away and hard pipe that drain. It's NPT thread. Looks uber professional compared to hose. HO won't want to mess with something that is hard piped. Hoses get messed up and then they have a flood.


----------



## Plumber_Pete (Jun 22, 2008)

Should have been more specific. House is on septic. I am concerned with the constant dumping of backflush and sediment build up.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Plumber_Pete said:


> Should have been more specific. House is on septic. I am concerned with the constant dumping of backflush and sediment build up.


 
We wye into the main drain with a dedicated softner drain downstream of the aeration unit. Or in your case septic tank. We always set aeration units here as the soil does not percolate enough for a drain field. Not even close in our clay.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Chicago code does not allow anything to drain outdoors, including gutters.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Chicago code does not allow anything to drain outdoors, including gutters.


Does chicago use combined sewers?

Never have looked when visiting. Do they set a trap at the sidewalk for the storm water?

Never have dealt with those. 

If so, how does the poop plant handle all that storm water?


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Plumber_Pete said:


> How much volume does a softener put out during backflush? I have one I may need to drain outside.


A typicall 30k grain softner will back wash using apprx. 75 gallons of water per regeneration. You can dump them into the sanitary, but they must be trapped here. You can also take appropriate measures to drywell them. 
Check the units installation requirement or contact the manufacturere to find out how far the unit will pump, before you have to bump up the drain line size. I like to drain them out side the house, I've seen "softener guys":furious: run the drain under the house and up under a sink and then tie them in with a dish washer wye. This can be a bit noisey and what if the drain ever backed up in the middle of the night?:blink:
Depending on the size of the unit or how it's programed will depend on how much water it will use to regerate.
Hope I helped.:yes:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Does chicago use combined sewers?
> 
> If so, how does the poop plant handle all that storm water?


Yes, all of Chicago and most of the Cook co. suburbs have combined sewers. The suburbs allow gutters and sump pumps to drain to the outdoors.


They built that little thing called Deep Tunnel to handle the excess sewage during heavy rains.


----------

